# Oyster Lake



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

Got to fish Oyster Lake in Santa Rosa last week. I was able to catch some very nice bream and a few decent bass. Bass were hitting a fluke pretty good in the mornings. I was hoping for a redfish among the bass but never caught one.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

So Oyster Lake is a new place to fish for some of us I guess. I always wondered about that. That's a dang good bass and I'm glad that fluke worked as it always does. The blue gills fins look deformed at all? Could salt water corroed their fins or maybe they were bedding in there?


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

Where the heck is that at?? And is it accessible by land?? Got a bum knee from surgery right now but looks like worth the risk of limping down there


----------

